# Fuck Itunes.



## NomadicSky (Dec 22, 2008)

I decided to try a legal download service. 

So I bought a $15.00 Itunes card I paid $1.00 a song and they aren't even mp3's (so I can use them in my not ipod). Fuck I feel like a moron and I'm pissed.

But I did find this great legal site http://www.soundike.com/ where songs are $0.15 for those of you who might be like me and just not want to take the risk from illegal downloads.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 22, 2008)

I tunes is great if you use the systems for playing their songs. Its all about stopping song stealing.


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I was able to find the song

One Armed Man-Project 86 

I've not been able to find that alone on any download service so it was good for that.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

you can always dl it from youtube and convert to mp3...the quality isnt so good then....but its an option


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you can always dl it from youtube and convert to mp3...the quality isnt so good then....but its an option


I'm not that tech savy. I had no idea that could be done.

Anyway is that legal?

I only break one law aside from the seat belt one every now and again.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 22, 2008)

You can convert it to mp3 with windows media, might lose some sound quality, I never did.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

yes its still techniqually illegal. You dont have to be tech savy, just google youtube downloader. It downloads and converts to whatever format you want. I only use this as a last resort though if I cant find a song on dc++ or piratebay


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> yes its still techniqually illegal.



Uhhhhhh, have you seen what website your on?? LMOA


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah seriously...I have no problem dl music illegally, trust me lol.....he asked though


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

when is the last time someone actually got convicted of dl music? Ive been doing that shit for years, ever since napster first came out


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 22, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> Uhhhhhh, have you seen what website your on?? LMOA


Yeah I think about that sometimes but it's in Canada.

And we aren't breaking the law just by talking about it and unlike most of you I have no plants in fact if my IP was traced there's nothing on this property.


----------



## nozthedon (Dec 22, 2008)

burn the songs on a cd then take the new cd out and put it back in your comp then use itunes or wmp to donwload the songs from the cd. they are now mp3' then you can use them. same thing happened to me when i got a gift card from i tunes then tried to put it on my psp took me a while to figure it out hope it helps


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> when is the last time someone actually got convicted of dl music? Ive been doing that shit for years, ever since napster first came out


Still, It's disrespectful to the artists. Especially if you listen to a lot of underground music where you could easily buy their entire discographys off the artist's myspace for $20

However, I do download, simply because I cannot afford the amount of music I listen to. I try to pay as much as I can afford, though.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 23, 2008)

umm?
Transfer the Files to MP4.....


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 26, 2008)

the new zune software 3.0 is actually the best software i have ever used. you dont need to use a''no credit card loophole'' to access it. its free, and is seamless and has great connectivity to the marketplace and other people

seriously, f--k itunes with a rusty dildo.
its awful..


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 26, 2008)

lawl, until mac sucks my dick i won't like anything about them....

no offense to any mac user, just my opinion.


yes....they are a "better" at stuff but so are pc's.


Microsoft blows too


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 26, 2008)

or just torrent you cowards.(jk)


----------



## LightFusion (Dec 26, 2008)

lol, i torrent. movies. if i like em i buy em.


----------



## riolman (Dec 26, 2008)

Why not download from p2p? I mean you don't have to worry about getting sued cuz they aren't even starting any new cases plus it's free.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

UTorrent *Cough*


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

you could use limewire, but be careful.
"HHHMMMMMMM...this mp3 file appears to be 3 kb. it Couldn't be a virus......."


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 27, 2008)

the first result with limewire is always someing along the lines of ""what you typed to search for" shaking girl has orgasm" or some shit, its hilarious


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

"David bowie girl has shaking orgasm" was the last that i remember.i think its just some dick who keeps making them.


----------



## guudbud (Dec 27, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> when is the last time someone actually got convicted of dl music? Ive been doing that shit for years, ever since napster first came out


a young kid made the papers here not to long ago and well long story short his mother had no clue what he was doing but it was all done her computer and both ended up being charged and the mother has to pay back something like 110k. so yes peope do get convicted


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 27, 2008)

cannabis14 said:


> "David bowie girl has shaking orgasm" was the last that i remember.i think its just some dick who keeps making them.


well it just takes what you typed and puts it before the "girl has shaking orgasm" you can type anything and it will come up, i always yell out "HELLYEA smashing pumpkins girl has shaking orgasm im getting that! oh its only 113KB DAMN!"
i like torrents better then limewire, like SICC said utorrent and isohunt or piratebay


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

agreed
torrents are superior. i take evreything; movies, pc games, music


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 27, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> the first result with limewire is always someing along the lines of ""what you typed to search for" shaking girl has orgasm" or some shit, its hilarious


lol, I know... every single time lol


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 27, 2008)

Fuck Itunes is right. Believe me, I owned a Apple II back in the day. Yeah I burned my thumb on the green eye. Steve owes me kinda haha. But I like the fact what he does with his company, turns that Apple shit hes got right around into a great sustainable company at any blink of bullshit. The market goes one way, he goes another. Jobs really knows what the hell he's doing thats for sure. To come back from where he's been with that whole ordeal has got to friggin irk his ass everyday he wakes up in the morning. But you gotta admire gates too. Those 2 fuckers in a room will make it explode. But, y'know what, looks like Jobs got over that a long time ago, and understands to make a world great, we have to work together at it, and not claim a piece of property yours, in that sense, when what you have helps nations, and people, and education. It would help if these industrys would take on that view, and not be so "selfish" We do this for entertainment, not to steal, rob, or otherwise hurt an already great franchise. At least I don't. I do it for fun, and although I get frustrated when things go wrong, I understand the place for authoritah in this, but I believe its misplaced. 



you guys should check out project-free-tv google it. its so awesome......

megavideo, youtubes, veohs. I cant understand the quality the cameras are off the roof, but everyone who bootleggs theyre shit looks like dookie. Oh well, I cant complain, its free. 

Seems like the RIAA is getting looser on their terms, and I think that big media coverage was just maybe to scare people and shit. We sittin here broke with a talk about all this recession crap when these corporations are making loot off us. When do we get paid back? what do I get a headache? Please, what the hell does "rebroadcast" mean anyway. A room full of more thatn 5 people? get off my nuts, I wanna save a buck or two....is that wrong? Shoving this crap down my throat, and telling me to like it.



for Ipod DVD's I use DVDfab5 platinum. Works excellent. I usually do 1 pass, looks good. especially on that small screen. 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4602695/DVDFab_Platinum_5.2.2.2_-_Final_Ghosthunter

For songs I just drag and drop into Itunes. I heard re-encoding your tunes to 192kb or higher for better quality doesnt do shit for you because the original is the still the original and you cant mess with it. If you started with crap, youre gonna have crap in the end of encoding. All my songs are MP3rocket downloads. 

Apple, AIFF, Lossless, 320k, 192k, cd quality.....blahblah blah. If I got ripped off at big-box Etail or brick and mortar for 12.95 a disc Id be pissed. But since my shit is usually free I'm not shittin bricks. 

For computer transfers I use this IMtoo crap

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4372120/ImTOO_iPod_Computer_Transfer


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

i just can't belive that so many people still use itunes. the ipod is such a great tool but its program is garbage.


----------



## z23579 (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got to www.Albumhunt.com all free music albums.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 31, 2008)

thepiratebay

I download stuff I've bought just to have easier access to it. Like all my dvd's I own I still download so I don't have to use the stupid disks.

The whole industry is way behind the times. If they gave you any song you wanted for about 25 cents and movies for 1 dollar, in full resolution etc.... People would be buying a shitload and they wouldn't have to worry about piracy. They'd make more money at 25 cents a song than they do now with $15 cd's.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 31, 2008)

Or try Usenet for free and download at maximum speed 24/7...

http://www.giganews.com/

For more info about Usenet newsgroups...

http://www.slyck.com/ng.php


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 2, 2009)

why the fuck would you pay for music????????????????????????
just download it ITS FREE


----------



## dannyking (Jan 4, 2009)

If you download illegally you dont get the quality. Use http://www.beatport.com the only place I buy my music unless I'm looking for specialities. I only download in wav for though for editing purposes.

Don't Download music Illegally. Thats illegal. Plus we put a lot of work into making these songs. If you like the songs show us appreciation from purchasing. 1 or 2 quid a song is not a lot to ask.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you know that there are sites that sell songs for whatever the cost and none of that cash goes to the band. Even i-tunes has cases against it from bands. Just because the mass media says itunes is legal and safe and blah blab blah doesn't mean you have to listen to them. Think of it as me lending 1000 of my friends a cd I purchased and in turn you lend it to a bunch of your friends. Its the same shit. Just on a much bigger scale is all. So you will grow pot illegally but won't download a song... hmm......

What about all the lame ass shit music out now!! I am not paying $20 for a whole album (NOT EVEN WRITTEN BY THE BAND) just because i like one song. Whos ripping who off here.

Peace!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 4, 2009)

http://thepiratebay.org/

http://www.bearshare.com/

http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=1

http://getsongbird.com/


Have fun with all the free music my friends have lent the internet!!!


----------



## snowmanexpress (Jan 4, 2009)

y'know. 

Music wouldnt be shit without us. 

If we decide digital downloads is the way to go, in whatever form, they need to make some changes in their business strategy and shit to keep making bookoo and quit whining and gettin all crazy and shit on us cause they just rip and sell the same shit over and over. 

How many times can I listen to "Rollin on 23's YOOO" or "Kissing my Girlfriend", Or "Breakin Up with My Bitch", y'know, over and over and over........half of you aint worth a crap anyway you american idol wannabe singers one hit wonders! 

I wonder how netflix got started man thats sum BS. 

Wasnt one of those "Movie Making Places" pissed cause Halo 3 was released the same day some movie was released and it bombed in the theater and they went all sue happy blaming the Vids for thier failures in the box office? Lookin for reasons to blame others for thier failures.


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 4, 2009)

You can download Youtube stuff with realplayer. I use 2 programs to get my music UTorrent and Peerguardian2 for security. Google them.


----------

